# Old Shaft Drive (Real or Fake??) Help!!



## carlitos60 (Jan 11, 2015)

Guys, I have had this for a while,,,,, My First Vintage Bike; Need Help on whether It is REAL or FAKE???
What the H..L Could it Be???
No Badge or Holes!!!
Only That 1 Pic I Got from Daughter in FL.

I'm Concerned with the Shaft Drive Set Up??? No Other Bike Like It in Google!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 11, 2015)

Take a stab at it, just cause I've noticed plenty in England and Holland too that look like old bikes, but the companies are still building em.. Not sure about shaft drive, but more than likely it's what ya got. Albeit I could be completely wrong cause this is not my area in bikes. However, I guess they liked em so much 80 years plus ago, they still making em. kind-a sort-a looks like a 60 or 70's bike. It would not be a fake though, just potentially not as old as most peps thunks.

EDIT:

maybe it's just that the color is so swell, and appears to have newer handlebars and stuff but

Here's an 1890's Columbia where the frame looks similar:

http://www.niquette.com/bicycle-pavilion/bicycles.htm


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 11, 2015)

Shooting from the hip it could be an FN (Fabrique Nationale) Ladies Chainless. That would explain European geometry, wheels and saddle. Very real. European experts may chime in here. The small rear shaft drive sprocket reminds me of the FN chainless.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 11, 2015)

looks real to me ? but not sure     on the age but no brakes except front drums could suggest its pretty old and someone added the front drum so they could actually ride her without getting killed ,i have considered doing this to a chainless i have but i bought a later chainless with coaster brake so i could have a rider it all makes sense if you think about it


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks Guys!!!
I Googled All Possibilities to Include FN, But No Lugs Frame Dismisses FN!!

I Was Wondering that IF the ELGIN Robin Shaft was Built in 1936, Then Westfield May Have Built Others?????
The Shaft Drive Looks Similar!!!!

I Don't Think It's Earlier Than 30s!!!!!

Also,,,Wheels and Seat are Schwinn,,,Not Originals to It!!!!?????

Would Appreciate Some More Expertise!!!

Thanks!:o


----------



## David Brown (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks like  a Spalding to me . Wheels and front brake and stem are not correct as mentioned seat post on backwords. I have had a Spalding with that drive disign.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 12, 2015)

David Brown said:


> Looks like  a Spalding to me . Wheels and front brake and stem are not correct as mentioned seat post on backwords. I have had a Spalding with that drive disign.





Thanks!!!  I'll Check It Out!

Also, I Meant, that It's NOT Later than 1930s to Me!!!!


----------



## filmonger (Jan 12, 2015)

Give us a closer look at the Hub ... and bevel drive.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Take a stab at it, just cause I've noticed plenty in England and Holland too that look like old bikes, but the companies are still building em.. Not sure about shaft drive, but more than likely it's what ya got. Albeit I could be completely wrong cause this is not my area in bikes. However, I guess they liked em so much 80 years plus ago, they still making em. kind-a sort-a looks like a 60 or 70's bike. It would not be a fake though, just potentially not as old as most peps thunks.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...




Wierd.... right bike looks like it's sporting a Chicago Flyer badge.... Don't think that's TOC.....


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks like a Stearns shaft assembly/crank arms but not a Stearns fork?
pic taken from nostalgic.net


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 12, 2015)

filmonger said:


> Give us a closer look at the Hub ... and bevel drive.




Bike is In FL. and I'm in PR.

When I go Visit,,,,I May Ship it Here to Fix Up and Show It!!!

What's Weird is That IT Has NO Badge Holes which Goes Towards European, as Well as the Pedal Assembly!
Crank Shaft Assembly Looks a Lot Like PIERCE; Centered Mount but with an Opening Piece at the Bottom and Reversed Drive Unlike POPE and Others!!!

I Really Have to Check It Out and Get Back with You Guys!!

May be the ONLY ONE Made Like It!!!!!! lol!!


----------

